# 25-06 75 gr load opinion



## dog hunter (Feb 13, 2009)

i shoot a tikka t3 light stainless. and have started to load my own rounds. i am currently shooting a 1" to 1.5" at 100 yards and 3" to 4" group at 200.
i am loading with
250 primers
IMR 4350
hornady 75 gr hp

has any one had a good load they could share with me. should i go hotter or just keep working up right now i'm not even close to my max. my intention for the gun is to be comfortable after practice to hit good groups at 200-300 yards. thanx


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

dog hunter said:


> i shoot a tikka t3 light stainless. and have started to load my own rounds. i am currently shooting a 1" to 1.5" at 100 yards and 3" to 4" group at 200.
> i am loading with
> 250 primers
> IMR 4350
> ...


I use a load of: Rem brass, Fed 215 primer, 75gr Sierra HP and Win 760 @ 55.5gr's, velocity is in excess of 3700fps and groups into .3MoA.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My best load has been 50.7gr Varget over the 75gr V-max. Win brass and CCI400s. Seated at an ogive length of 3.608.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

laite319 said:


> My best load has been 50.7gr Varget over the 75gr V-max. Win brass and CCI400s. Seated at an ogive length of 3.608.


I'm working on pretty much that exact same load. My seating depth might be a bit different and I haven't worked up past 50gr of powder yet. I also am using cci br2 large rifle primers. I think the cci 400 small rifle primers would tend to fall out of the primer pocket.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

CRAP, I hit the 4 instead of the 2, that is what I get for trying to not look at the keys when I type!!!!


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I used 4064 powder good groups 75gr bullet cant get load data not home but it was a fast load,


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

My dad has a load that hes had for darn near 30 years it will consistantly shoot 1/2 in groups at 100 yards if the shooter can do it. the load is as follows, hope it helps you some

CCI 250 primer 
50 gr IMR 4064
hornady 75 gr HP


----------



## glen (Nov 26, 2007)

I load sieera 75 grains in my Tikka 690. This load will do 0.52 at 100 yards.
Winchester brass
CCI BR2 primer 
61 grains of Vitavouri N 160
case OAL.. 3.112 
3710 FPS average at 3 yards .


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

My 25-06 is a Ruger #1 and my best load for Sierra 75 gr Varminters is:

- 51.0 grains of IMR4064
- CCI 200 LR primer
- OAL 3.085"

In my rifle, this load consistently prints a 2.1" group, usually dead center and .5" left of center, at 200 yards.


----------

